# 69 Correct throttle cable??



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey guys so after doing my 73 455 swap into my 69 Lemans I'm realizing my throttle cable only opens my secondaries about 1/3 of the way! I know I need a new one but I have no clue what one? I have a quadrajet on and Edlebrock intake and stock gas pedal set up with a 455. Please help!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Is the throttle cable the LeMans oem 2bbl cable, or a '68-71 4bbl cable you have purchased?
The 4bbl cable has some arc to it, to reach higher...I've used them with a carb spacer before, but the near 1 1/8" extra height of the carb pad on the RPM intake, along with what Qjet you are running may require you to set up an aftermarket cable & bracket...just one of the pitfalls of running that intake.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I would give Ames Tech a call as they have a number of cables and since they have undoubtedly seen your combo before, I'm sure they can steer you straight.

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

The other possibility is a Lokar cable, they are listed on page 38 of the catalog...here's the catalog site: http://www.lokar.com/downloads/pdf-catalogs/lokar-catalog27.pdf

If you don't see what exactly you need, give them a call: Lokar: Contact Us

Best of luck with this...being your own engineer is where the real fun is.


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

So yes my original cable was from the 2bbl carb but was working on a 4barrel edelbrock. So I thought I'd give it a go but it doesn't work obviously. I called Ames like you guys mention and they recommended either their 4bbl one or the Lokar customizable one so I went with that.
So besides that, being my own engineer screwed me now. I either have a valve train tick or an exhaust leak at the manifold...I was told copper exhaust gaskets are worthless after I already purchased and installed it. So I'm hoping that's what it is.


----------



## egreen (Aug 16, 2017)

You might try checking the gas pedal pivot arm. Sometimes they get bent from people mashing the pedal. I took mine out and bent it back into shape and now I have full pull on the cable. Also check to see if there are any carpet lumps or anything preventing the pedal from traveling.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Before you go chasing/changing cables, check the carb itself. When you operate the linkage by hand at the carb (cable disconnected), are you able to get the secondary throttles fully open?
And... just to make sure, please don't think I'm trying to insult your intelligence or anything, but we are talking about the secondary throttle plates on the bottom of the carb, not the air-valve plates on top, right?

Bear


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Well as for the pedal it appeared to be correct yet and no carpet stopping me. As for insulting me...haha no offense taken. Yes I do have full action of the bottom blades when pulling throttle without the cable so I'm on the right track. So no matter where I tightened the throttle cable down when pulling by hand to full open the cable end would hit the cable housing. It's too late now..I've already started modifying the pedal to accept the Lokar cable! ha I'm impatient.


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Well incase anyone wants to know the customizable Lokar cable is pretty nice. I bought a aluminum angle stock piece from Menards and cut and fabbed some holes to bolt onto the carb in the back and it's working perfectly! Screw spending $$ on a Lokar bracket to use with the cable. $6 from Menards and it works perfect. Everything is working great now.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

KowalskiCW said:


> Well incase anyone wants to know the customizable Lokar cable is pretty nice. I bought a aluminum angle stock piece from Menards and cut and fabbed some holes to bolt onto the carb in the back and it's working perfectly! Screw spending $$ on a Lokar bracket to use with the cable. $6 from Menards and it works perfect. Everything is working great now.


Damn, you are getting to be a real man of means with all your fabrication going on! LOL :yesnod: Welcome to my world, ain't it great and a whole lot cheaper? :thumbsup:


----------



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks! I love when these kinda things work out...definitely have had many fails but when this works it's great!


----------

